# Sound System Ratings (Head Unit, Amp, Sub)



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I just got a new spec V and I got suckered into getting the audio fanatic option. What are the ratings of the head unit, amp, and sub. I don't know much about audio equipment, but I guess what I am askin is how many watts could i put through that little sub and is it a good investment to buy another amp...? Also I had a friend tell me the amp probably is only a 50 watt amp and the head unit is what gets the other 250 watts from the system... is this true???


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

It'd be nice if someone read this and responded...


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

jeez...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

try one of the b15 websites for specific answers... the search button works great if u use it

i'll even help u
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/search.php?s=


----------

